# Mono backing on reels



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Do any of you use a mono backing to fill the reel before braid? If so, what knot do you use to attach the mono to the braid?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bloodknot or uni to uni.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the back to back Uni plus a drop of Instant Glue. Be sure to give the knot a good pull test as braid is slippery stuff.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

AnthHol said:


> Do any of you use a mono backing to fill the reel before braid? If so, what knot do you use to attach the mono to the braid?


Sure do. Blood knot has worked for me and I have tried the back to back uni.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

If you want to be truly consistant with your setups, it's really important to use the same amount of line on every reel. For example, I have 4 of the exact same linecounters, and when I respool I get 4 packs of mono (100 yards each) and 4 pack of 300 yard powerpro. It's important because you may have one reel filled all the way up and another half full: well the half full one is not going to give an accurate measurment of the line out. The reel only counts spool rotations, and a full spool counts more accurately in the long run.


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

what pound mono backing is recommended?


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

I always backed it with a really thick line so i dont have to use as much. Im not sure if thats a good enough reason though. One thing i DO know is that power-pro is the best. You're better off getting info form a guy like MuskyJim, it seems like he knows his stuff!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha, it's simple thinking really! The accuracy of the trolling linecounter reels all depends on how much line is on the spool. The reel counts spool rotations rather than the actual amount of line coming off the reel. I will usually buy something cheap for my mono-backing, like 25-40# mono that you find at any sporting good store, just on the bottom shelf! Like I said in my previous post, I try to put the identical amount of line on every reel. The backing itself is never going to come within 200 feet of being near the knot keeping the two together, so it's really just a matter of getting the spool filled, the quality of the line doesnt matter. I like to purchase 4 - 100 yd spools of backing, then 4 - 300 yd. spools of power-pro 80#. I load every reel with the identical setup, that way, when I'm trolling sets (as I always do!) I can run 4 baits at different depths and be consistant. For example, I'll run two perchbaits, one 8-9 feet down and the other 11-12, and two tuff shads one 8 and one 11. You know that both reels are giving you the same number of rotations and likely a closer amount of line out. This isn't rocket science, because you'll end up retying one more than the other, or snagging one, and even the spools of line themselves are going to have slighly different amounts of line on them to begin with. But this will help you pull a more consistant pattern behind your boat and in turn help you catch more fish.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

I didnt even think about that! I dont use line counters, so i guess its not as important


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Backing is essential or the braid will slip on the spool....the first time this happened to me, I got freaked out! Uni to Uni works, but you should NEVER see the knot again.

Also, instead of being so technical Jim, I simply spool my braid so that its about an 1/8" from the edge of the spool. Also have a partner help me spool my line on tight. Has worked for me for years.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I use a uni to uni...but if you get all the way to the knot on your backing you have done something wrong!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Backing is essential or the braid will slip on the spool....QUOTE]
> 
> I put a couple of layers of black electrical tape on the spool then fill it with power pro on my casting poles I have never had it slip. For trolling I only use 30lbs mono.


----------

